# Stress busting



## Alison (Apr 15, 2006)

With things being a bit stressful on the homefront it seemed like a good idea to get out of the house and enjoy a nice day with the kids. The local community center had an Easter breakfast and egg hunt.

Lucas on the playground






A leaning headstand





Christopher and "cutie cheeks"





It never ceases to amaze me how I get paid to photograph children but can't get my own to cooperate! :lmao: 





Elvis sneer......and note that the sweatshirt Christopher is wearing was mine from elementary school :meh: 





I call this adoration...Evelyn looking at her biggest brother





T-ball practice





Ready and waiting


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 15, 2006)

The last two shots stands out!!
The ones with the boys and the baby made me smile!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 16, 2006)

Awww. My good friend Christopher.

"When I was just born I was 0 years old" (showing tightly shut fist).
"Then I had a birthday and I turned ... watch my hand! ONE" (thumb shoots out)
"Then I had another birthday and I turned?" (I reply: "TWO!") Christopher: "TWO!" (Index finger shoots out)
"Then I had another birthday and I turned?" (I reply: "THREE!") Christopher: "THREE!" (Middle finger shoots out to join the other two)
"Then I had another birthday and I turned?"  (I reply: "FOUR!") Christopher: "FOUR! Good girl!" (I blush) Out shoots the ring ringer.
"Then I had another birthday and I turned?" (I reply: "FIVE!" for I am getting the idea ) Christopher: "FIVE!" and out comes the little finger of the first hand.
"AND then I had ANOTHER birthday and I turned?" (I reply: "SIX!") and he goes "SIX!" and up comes the other hand and one finger.

Wow.

This was just a tiny fraction of the conversation he and I had in the car on the way from our hotel to theirs on Friday, 7 April, in Washington DC (or just outside of it). Ah, Christopher ... when he gets to talk there is no stopping him.

Is Lucas better? We wasn't doing too well there in DC, poor him.


----------



## DeniseSoden (Apr 16, 2006)

Thoes pictures are priceless... I love all of them.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 16, 2006)

Kids always seem to cooperate for other people with a camera. Never for their mothers.


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Kids always seem to cooperate for other people with a camera. Never for their mothers.


Isn't that the truth!  Go figure.

Thanks for sharing these, the boys look happy and healthy. Lil E looks so cute in #5. :heart:


----------



## saulmr (Apr 17, 2006)

#6 is priceless. Love the contrast on your B/W's!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful shots...  I agree with you, it's so much nicer seeing photos of the boys and Evelyn now that I've met them!  You have great kids!  You really portrayed their personalities well in these photos!


----------



## Alison (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Corinna, I was laughing reading your reply. He's such a talker! Lucas is feeling better but now Christopher has an ear infection. He's having his tonsils and adenoids removed next month so that should help him feel better!


----------

